
Europe Set to Race Past US in Battery Manufacturing - Bhilai
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/europe-set-to-race-past-us-in-battery-manufacturing
======
chewz
I do not want to be negative but EU is going to spend 100 bilion on battery
tech. But the results? We will see.

EU is currently spending tens of bilions for developing its tech scene. There
is entire ecosystem of companies big, medium and small that mastered getting
access to EU innovation funds. But the projects that these money are used for?
They die a quiet death when EU money dry up.

[https://ec.europa.eu/growth/industry/innovation/funding_en](https://ec.europa.eu/growth/industry/innovation/funding_en)

~~~
rasz
The result will be few german corporations (Siemens etc) receiving non
repayable direct money transfers.

